# How far can they leap?



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

For let's say, a dairy breed like lamancha, saanen (mini-sable?), oberhas -- detailed anecdotes of jumps/leaps you've seen would be helpful. For example, I'm going to fence a small, relatively flat pasture for a couple of pets. Just trying to work goats into our life. There are a couple of pines, with some low branches (that I'm sure goats could leap to). These accessible 4-5" diameter branches protrude to the north, from the main trunk of the trees. The fence will run on the south about 6 feet from the main trunk. I'll be taking down most of these trees-- to limit goats climbing, then jumping onto or over the fence. The trees also border a neighbor's drive, so I want them out before a storm blows them onto their drive someday). So, I'm lopping off any branches that extend south from these pines, and will cut somewhere on the main trunk to remove most of the trees. I want to leave some of those accessible branches that extend north from the trunk. They produce some shade and where I live is much sunnier and drier than you might expect for an area in the Appalachians. If I cut the main trunks off at say nine feet, leaving the "shade branches" below at about 4-5 feet from ground, will goats leap vertically the 4-5 feet, to the sawn off trunk-top, then be able to leap 6 horizontal feet from the 9 foot tall perch, to get over the 5-foot fence? I guess I'm asking how high can goats (and especially some of the breeds I mentioned) leap vertically and how far horizontally, from a stationary or running takeoff? Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't think most goats would do that. But really depends on the goat. I have 4 foot fencing that my goats don't try and jump but there are plenty of stories out there. I have LaManchas. Mine don't do much jumping.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My LaManchas are not jumpers, but Nigerians can be. It seems to me that kids and males are much more prone to jumping. Once a dairy doe is fairly grown, they don't do much leaping. (At least MINE haven't.) However, mine can and do balance precariously on their back legs to reach anything interesting or tasty.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also have 4 foot fencing and nubians and saanens...mine are not big on jumping...only the kids. I have heard Nigerians are escape artists....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Honestly, I've had by far more problems with them going under the fence than over. Anytime they've gone over it was more of a crawling up it type deal. I have one of those large electrical spools, roughly 3' high, that sometimes gets rolled into the corner of the corral and when they stand on it, then fence is only up to their chest (easily jumpable). But I also have big boers, I'm pretty sure smaller goats like Nigerians or possibly other dairy breeds would bonsai! over and off that. 

I did have one doe (with my very first group of goats 15 yrs ago or so) that, not even kidding, could take a running jump and clear a 5' fence without touching it. She was a very skiddish doe and only did it when she got scared for whatever reason, but just goes to show their capabilities. She was a tog/Nubian cross if I remember right.


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

This gives me some of what I'm looking for, thanks! Keep the stories coming if you're so inclined...Neo


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I have 4 rather athletic, (tree-climbing) 2-year-old Alpine wethers that have never even attempted to jump their 4 ft sheep/goat wire perimeter fence, despite seeing wild deer do it almost daily.
What they HAVE done is walk right over it a couple of times when they found a loose spot where they could bend it down low by putting their front feet on it. I re-stretched and re-anchored those places, and that stopped that trick.
They routinely use the fence as a brace to help them reach overhanging branches, but they have never actually tried to climb it or jump over it. *knock on wood*


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

OK, seems like I should focus down, not up or sideways! I just don't want this to happen when I implement my fence http://whenonearth.net/tree-climbing-goats-morocco/
:chin:

then again, I'm a long, long way from Marrakesh... thank you.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Nigerians have leaped over my head before- I was 5'8" at the time. One kid jumped over the stall wall of my stallions stall that was almost 6 feet high.

My adult standards don't leap much, but the kids sure do. The highest I've seen my Nubians, LaManchas, Obies, Alpines or Saanen leap was about 4 feet, over a large wire spool. I have not had them leap over a fence, however they do climb those fences! I run 2 strands of electric fence at kid nose and adult nose level to keep them off of it.

Those kids from the above mentioned breeds have leaped over a 4 foot fence with plenty of room to spare. Sometimes they use an adult as a trampoline to bounce and gain height, other times they run and make a leap for it!


----------



## neoakleyhoma (Jul 11, 2016)

Ahmm... looks like I should be very conservative about leaving much, if any, of my pine tree mainstems. Does anyone know where the springs on kid goats are located?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrious (pygmy) can jump horizontal about 9-1/2 ft, and Mordichia is constantly jumping 5 ft high, here he is on a 5ft tall shelf in their house


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had an Alpine in milk that jumped a new 6' fence that was similar to a cattle panel. We put 4' extensions on the fence. And, I sold her. That is the only goat out of hundreds that jumped like that.


----------

